# Extending tongue on trailer?



## Leelatt (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey all, I'm looking to safely extend the tongue on my trailer by another 2 feet if possible. The reason being is that all the boat ramps around here are shallow and my CR-V already rides low to the ground, I can't get enough of the boat in the water to launch properly without submerging my tail pipe and the the rear of my car, if I could extend it by about 2 feet or a little more I believe it should be more than enough to launch properly.

also, is it possible to extend it and raise the hitch/coupler so that the trailer doesn't ride so low near the tongue? any large potholes and the trailer scrapes the ground.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 24, 2013)

Welding a piece of steel to the tongue is an easy fix. If you have a receiver type hitch you can get a hitch with more rise.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 24, 2013)

Depending on the type of trailer, you might have to have it welded but you could also bolt on an extension in some cases. Have you looked in to lowering the boat on the trailer. That would help also. I just did that to my brothers trailer and his boat now sits about 8" lower that it did before. As far as the hitch goes, it would be easy to do if you have a receiver style hitch.


----------



## Leelatt (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup it's a receiver style hitch, 1 & 1/2 inch. Guessing I just flip the ball mount over so it goes up instead of down or is that not a safe way to do it?

As for lowering the boat, it's about 5 inches above the trailer already, the bunks are very short in terms of height. 

Is there any specific store that would carry the proper piece of steel to use to have welded on? I'm guessing it should be slightly less in diameter or slightly more so that it slides into the existing steel or slides around it?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 24, 2013)

I would have a piece of steel the same size welded on with gussets welded on over the welds. Yes flipping the hitch over is what you want to do.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a tilt trailer, and I just replaced the tube on mine added 2'.


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 24, 2013)

Easiest suggestion I can think of is to install some bunk slicks. I have a cheap set from Sportsmans Guide @ $20 and I don't even have to put more than a few inches of the bunks in the water. Boat glides on and off effortlessly. I have a bad back and that was my reason but I now love these things. 10 minutes to install at the ramp with the boat sitting in the water. Main thing is to make sure your winch strap is connected when going up or down the ramp or you could easily dump your boat onto the ground.


----------



## Leelatt (Feb 25, 2013)

The problem is that it's so shallow that only about 1/3 of the bunk makes it to the water, so it doesn't get a chance to float off as the boat is still resting on dry 2/3rds of the bunks.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

That's the whole point of bunk slicks. Once the back of the boat touches the water, the boat will slide off with very little effort because it's on a slippery surface.


----------



## shallowminedid (Feb 26, 2013)

i lengthened a utility trailer tounge over 6 foot. bounced a lil but it was fine. took some square stock and butted it up to old tounge ground the joint down to a like 90 degree angle and took like 6 passes on it i also welded plates all around so i knew it was good and safe. also u can just flip the receiver around to raise it 2 inches or whatever instead of dropping the ball


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Leelatt said:


> The problem is that it's so shallow that only about 1/3 of the bunk makes it to the water, so it doesn't get a chance to float off as the boat is still resting on dry 2/3rds of the bunks.


With the slicks if the boat will hang over the water at all and have enough water to float it will launch and load. It will simply slide on and off the trailer with very little effort. These things are pretty amazing and do away with the need of carpeted bunks.


----------



## Leelatt (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting, can anyone point me to a decent brand?


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm thinking of extending my trailer 18"-20". I was going to put a snug insert inside the tongue, and weld it halfway in. Then put the extension over that and weld where the two same size pieces meet.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

New River Rat said:


> I'm thinking of extending my trailer 18"-20". I was going to put a snug insert inside the tongue, and weld it halfway in. Then put the extension over that and weld where the two same size pieces meet.


I'm going to do basically the same thing with mine except I plan to remove most of my current tongue and replace it with a piece about 3 feet longer. The current tongue has a slight bend as well as a sag to it and I want the extra length to be able to mount my spare on.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 26, 2013)

I just ordered a four foot extension for my trailer. https://accessories.etrailer.com/trailer/Trailer%20Tongue%20Extension

I let you know how it goes when it arrives.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> I just ordered a four foot extension for my trailer. https://accessories.etrailer.com/trailer/Trailer%20Tongue%20Extension
> 
> I let you know how it goes when it arrives.


Wow, they are proud of a couple of pieces of tubing and some bolts.


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Leelatt said:


> Interesting, can anyone point me to a decent brand?


I am using these on a 16 ft alumicraft bass boat and am fixing to install a set on my 1542 Trackers trailer. Very happy with them and they are cheap and easy to install. Never ever back down a ramp without the boat wench connected though LOL
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/caliber-marine-slides-3x15-black-trailer-bunk-pads.aspx?a=464054


----------



## PATRIOT (Feb 26, 2013)

I simply welded a 3/4" threaded black iron coupling (water pipe) inside my tongue right under the ball coupler, then just screw a length of 10' pipe into it at the ramp (removable caster wheel required on tongue) then attach it to my receiver. A little bit of hassle so luckily I don't have use it much, but does keep my vehicle high and dry and out of the mud.
Total cost <$10


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 28, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> I just ordered a four foot extension for my trailer. https://accessories.etrailer.com/trailer/Trailer%20Tongue%20Extension
> 
> I let you know how it goes when it arrives.



I may give this a shot. 
I only need about 13 inches added to my trailer, so the 2 ft piece should do me.
Please let me know how it goes for you. Thanks for the tip.
jasper


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 3, 2013)

I recently extended the tongue on my trailer too...I removed the old tongue and added an extension to the main trailer...It was a 2'x2"x3" piece of steel that i ordered online...only about 40$ with shipping..i bolted the new piece to the orginal tongue on my trailer then had it welded...very sturdy...i havent posted pics of it yet...i ordered the piece of steel from discount steel...but maybe a local machine shop has a piece laying around for cheap...


----------



## NLaudy (Mar 13, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> I just ordered a four foot extension for my trailer. https://accessories.etrailer.com/trailer/Trailer%20Tongue%20Extension
> 
> I let you know how it goes when it arrives.



You ever get the piece?


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's what I did so I didn't have to take it to a welder. I found this easier than grinding off a welded on coupler that needed replaced.

View attachment 1


----------



## sawmill (Mar 14, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Here's what I did so I didn't have to take it to a welder. I found this easier than grinding off a welded on coupler that needed replaced.
> 
> View attachment 1



Where did you get the hinge from if I may ask?


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 14, 2013)

sawmill said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I did so I didn't have to take it to a welder. I found this easier than grinding off a welded on coupler that needed replaced.
> ...



I can't remember if it was amazon or e-trailer. Some online place, it's a fulton swing away. Shop around because they vary in price quite a bit. Some are weld on this one is a bolt on.

I bought my piece of steel local to me so no shipping.


----------



## chevyrulz (Apr 8, 2013)

i'm thinking about $40 worth of steel from onlinemetals.com to do this same thing

my tongue is 2"x3" so i am gonna get 2' 1.5"x2.5" piece of steel rectangle tube & bolt it inside the existing tongue, then slip a 2' 2"x3" piece of steel rectangle tube over that to extend mine 2'

$50 shipped for the metal & then how ever much a can of cold galvanizing spray paint & some galvanized hardware costs, cross fingers i don't have to extend wiring lol


this is instead of the $80 bolt on swing tongue hinge from etrailer.com + the same 2' 2x3 piece of steel since i only want to lengthen tongue & i care nothing about folding the tongue for storage


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 8, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Here's what I did so I didn't have to take it to a welder. I found this easier than grinding off a welded on coupler that needed replaced.
> 
> View attachment 1



Nice! That's exactly what I need!


----------



## Leelatt (May 6, 2013)

Hey bhumbertson, did you ever get that trailer tongue extension you ordered?


----------



## Colbyt (May 6, 2013)

The fulton bolt on hinge kit is all over the net and the prices vary greatly. Just don't do what I did and cut your tongue off until you have the part in your hand. The 3x3 is currently back ordered. That is why I am fishing from the bank right now.


----------



## chevyrulz (May 7, 2013)

i ordered & installed the fulton hinge

got my 2x3 bolt on from ebay for $77 shipped, and a trailer shop gave me a 32" extension they had laying round for $20

click link in signature if you wanna see it installed


----------



## bhumbertson (May 8, 2013)

Leelatt said:


> Hey bhumbertson, did you ever get that trailer tongue extension you ordered?




Yes. It took a little work to get it to slide inside the trailer tongue... but it's solid and works great. Gave me the additional 4' I needed.


----------

